# Photo in Freehand vektorisieren?



## nimi (15. Juni 2004)

Geht das in Freehand? Hab noch nie mit dem Programm gearbeitet......

Danke!


----------



## Lukas (15. Juni 2004)

Hi nimi,

ja, das geht sehr gut. Man kann mit Pfaden die bilder sehr gut verktorisieren.

Gruß

Lukas


----------



## nimi (15. Juni 2004)

meinst du ich soll das photo mit pfaden nachzeichnen? hmm ich dachte eher an einen button, der das macht. so wie corel trace z.b.

eine andere möglichkeit wäre vielleicht, das bild in flash nachzeichnen zu lassen. kann ich dies dann als vektorgrafik in freehand importieren?


----------



## Lukas (15. Juni 2004)

Das geht eigentlich ohne Probleme, da ja beide Tools aus dem Haus Macromedia kommen. Man muss das Bild per Hand mit Pfaden nachzeichnen.

Gruß

Lukas


----------



## nimi (15. Juni 2004)

Dachte ich mir auch. Habe ich gerade mal probiert: Bitmap in Flash nachgezeichnet, dann das bild exportiert. Nur Flash bietet mir seltsamerweise nicht "Freehand" als Dateiexport an. Komisch oder. Ich habe dann als Illustrator Datei exportiert. Das Ergebnis war allerdings sehr viel eckiger als die Grafik in Flash noch aussah.....


----------

